# serzone



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

anyone with IBS-C taking this? anyone taking this and zelnorm?tom


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Tom,Yep, I am. No problems at all.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

are you male or female?tom


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

female.


----------

